# Tallin is a tech now



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats a lot on the achievement.:wave:

Cheers:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Tallin

.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go :4-bounce:

BG


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Awe Shucks,







I am overwhelmed - thanks for the confidence.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Many congratulations Tallin - Way to go :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Way to go, Tallin!! Congrats...:4-jump1:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations & welcome to the team


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats Tallin - good work does not go unrecognised here.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, well done Tallin.

Glas is right, good work doesn't go unnoticed and you deserve to be on the Tech team :wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations tallin!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Tallin and Welcome to TSF Staff!

Good job!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for your posts *everyone,* such a friendly place this is. 

So much happens when I am asleep....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Good for you and well done - Dai certainly is a fussy man when it comes to staff appointments so this is an achievement.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Sefal (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

An update to *thank you* all for your posts.

Much appreciated......


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry I am late but congrats Tallin:smile:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done tallin :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

WTG Tallin 

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------

